# I love on street parking at my house



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Happy easter 06 (hit and run over night)








(hit and run over night)

Merry Christmas 07








(hit and run over night)

Happy new year 09








(just some bad bastard)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Really sorry to see that - that's some bad luck you've had. The key down the side is just mindless vandalism - bastards.

I guess there's no alternative parking for you? Can you get any CCTV coverage perhaps?

Moley


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

MOVE :wink: it might be cheaper then all the repairs


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Gutted for you Davey [smiley=bigcry.gif] it's like their jealous cause you look after it and its always immaculate, sad bastards. i would be on the war path mate and hoping to bump into them,


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I know the feeling b*stards


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Sad, Sad, Sad.....why do they bother ?!? :evil:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Sorry to hear about the damage, MTF.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

At least the first two you can pretend that it was an accident and they didn't notice, but the last one is just so gutting. Somebody did it to my bog standard Megane the entire length hitting each panel, nice and deep. £1K of damage. Luckily nobody has done anything to my TT yet - but I'm sure it's only a matter of time until some bored kid decides I shouldn't have a nice car.

This is why vigilantes should be allowed :twisted:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

This is the reason I am looking for a house with a garage.

I am gutted for you mate


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Gutted to see that mate, fecking shits out there!!!!!!! :evil: :evil:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Bad luck mate, I imagine by now the insurance company are giving you a hard time :x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Gutted for you MTF.

There are a couple of houses up for sale down my way now - all have garages. 
(or if you fancy a move to Wishaw... :roll: )


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Gutting.

I noticed the other day that someone (I assume a woman) has trailed something down the Bimmer at just under shoulder height. I think it was a handbag on someone's shoulder. Luckily, it mostly on the plastic trim, but has a nice deep scratch in the paint on the A pillar.


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Barstewards!

If you catch them Davey can I watch?

Jock

8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Feel for you Davey ...mindless vandalism is that keying :evil:

Time for a move or see if you can get a garage nearby perhaps?

Once you've got it sorted get down to Trevs and we'll give a little TLC 

Dave


----------

